# Corday - Moderator, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to *Corday* on your promotion to Moderator, Microsoft Support.

Great work, Rick!!

John

`


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice going Corday, you've been doing excellent work from Day 1.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yahoo....we have another *Red Coat*!! Congrats, *Corday*!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to red, *Corday*!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats Corday!


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats, mate! Though I'm low man on the totem pole in the forums, I still appreciate all you mods do. Thanks!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations from another new red coat


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the great work!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations, well deserved promotion.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm still figuring out how some of this stuff is done. Both my ISPs are so slow, the problem is solved before Email arrives. I've learned to keep an eye on the requests and put a more "alarming" sound on my incoming mail.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## ssd-tweak (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Corday


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congtats, corday


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations *


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats on the new color!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

